

Signing in to Medium by email - thesumofall
https://medium.com/the-story/signing-in-to-medium-by-email-aacc21134fcd
As author of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;passwordless.net I&#x27;ve been advocating for this since quite a while. Great to see a major site adopting it.
======
thesumofall
As author of [https://passwordless.net](https://passwordless.net) I've been
advocating for this since quite a while. Great to see a major site adopting
it.

